# Morning Star Sunday 16 May 04



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and the wife went out and caught
two limits of sea bass on the Morning
Star on Sunday.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice, any toggies while you were out there? You got me thinking about our next trip. I NEED A FIX!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am sure they are still there since the tog 
reports have been really good. Capt Monty 
did not have any crabs on the boat since
the sea bass are biting really good. I saw
about 4 or 5 tog caught with the clam baits 
though. The sea bass will not let anything
other than hard crabs (green crabs, etc)
sit down there long enough for the tog
to have a chance at them. P.S. It takes 
someone with a lot more will power than
me to fish for togs when nice sea bass 
are coming up all around them! I always 
stick to my plan, try for a limit of sea bass
and then if I have any time left try for tog.
We have an inshore charter on Wed in OC, 
and then we will hook up with Anthony and 
his girlfriend on the Morning Star for round
2 with the sea bass on Friday.

P.S. Tried using jigs with some success, 
but bait was the way to go if you wanted
a limit. Congrats on the Rock from AI!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Actually it's me and my dad and possibly one other surprise P&S member. I'm surprised that Monty didn't have any green crabs but with the sea bass being so thick there's almost no point in using crabs.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah, last year he kept them all the way until
mid/late summer. He took the whole bait 
tank out, so I guess he is through
with green crabs for the summer or 
he is doing some work on it. Anthony, 
I will have some green crabs for friday
and you are more than welcome to help
yourself. I was thinking about heading
down to CHSP on thursday afternoon
to see if I could catch any calico crabs, 
that is where a few locals said they
hang out.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I have four reservations for the first Sunday in June. I can't wait to give it another go.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looking forward to the June 6th trip with FLF and Anthony. Been a while since I've seen the Warriors.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

6 June???? I thought it was the 5th of June?????


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am booked on 5 June (cannot remember if
I booked the wife for that trip or not). Would
be nice to finally meet catman/catfish. Smile.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> *6 June???? I thought it was the 5th of June????? *


When I made my reservation, I told them that I wanted to fish next to a friend of mine, so when I asked for spot 3, they told me Nick right? So we should be good to go for the 5th.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK, OK, it's Saturday June 5th. Having a senior moment guys.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Darn, I am missing you guys by one day! I'll be watching for your report.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

If anyone is interested, I have a spot open for my trip this friday, May 21. I have spots 23-25 so it's definitely a good spot. I called too late to cancel the reservation, 72 hrs notice . If you are interested in going let me know. Seems like the sea bass is red hot right now.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Talapia, looks like you made the paper..coastal fisherman Go to page 5


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah, that is the trip where I got beat out for the pool
by the guy next to me in the picture. I caught a 5 
pounder and then he caught a 6+ pounder! :jawdrop:


----------

